# Who has built a custom rear parcel shelf?



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I'd love to see what you did. I have been thinking about building one which was reinforced and carpeted so it doesn't rattle as much / flop around with the windows down.

Anyone?

P4C


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I covered mine with plaid. Didnt custom build one tho. If it was any heavier I'm afraid that the struts would not be strong enough....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't even have one :sly:


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

I had to take mine our because tabs broke and it was rattling around. Would love to have it back because my AC now has to cool that space which makes a big difference in cabin cooling time. Too bad someone doesn't make a four row condenser.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thats what the damn thing is called :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:, i have been trying to find the name of this thing for some time now, my clips broke and have been wanting to replace it... thhanks now i can find one!! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You'll need a small loan to buy one:laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

im sure  it would be cool though if some one would make one in a carbon frame and do some type of cloth inside to take up space, im sure it would not be too hard to make one your self but it would take some time.. when i had a civic hatch i was very close to buying a full carbonfiber one but it was sold before i could come up with the cash.. 


good luck with yours man :beer: im gonna go on a hunt now and see if i can fix mine or if i can make one to replace it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

One in carbon, or fiberglass would be perfect!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> One in carbon, or fiberglass would be perfect!


My first thoughts are some sort of reinforcing structure and a vacuum formed shell which would be covered in carpet.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Covered mine with the lower half of the OEM mat that I used to cover my rear seatback. Shown here before the final trim to make it fit the window and cover. Velcro to hold it in place. Its a functional mod.






























cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> My first thoughts are some sort of reinforcing structure and a vacuum formed shell which would be covered in carpet.


Yeah that would work. As long as it's under 3 lbs it should be ok. I feel like the stock one is around that


----------

